# Heard Of Em??



## DILLEMMA (Apr 22, 2008)

My 4gen Ped. For One Of My Females. Anyone Heard Of Any Of These Guys?


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

*I have heard of dela cruz its common in some bully dog's also if that is the right gray line thats a big kennel that was involved with juan gotti type dogs but i don't know nothing about bully blood our staff blood.*
_After looking more at the pedigree i notice tony's showdown which i would believe is the breeder tony moore who owns greyline kennels/blue star kennels and his older brother owns gray line kennels. They where the original people that owned juan gotti there also the creators of the greyline bloodline. Those are probably some of there older dogs. They breed nothing but bullys. Thats all i know _


----------



## DILLEMMA (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks for the help i was always confused about the two differnt spellings. i didnt know they were two diff kennels. now, has anyone heard of vetzels dracula? I'm from Tampa, FL and a lot of people i used to know would rant and rave about the "drac" offspring . has anyone else heard anything? he somes from smith's otto otto and byou babe. anyone know of a pure power website or where to research the breeder or line?


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

man, it seems like there are so many bloodlines and dogs, how do you guys possibly remember them all? impressive lol


----------



## silent water kennel (Apr 30, 2008)

intensive said:


> man, it seems like there are so many bloodlines and dogs, how do you guys possibly remember them all? impressive lol


It's a passion!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

silent water kennel said:


> It's a passion!


100% agreed
You learn as you go. The longer your involved the more lines you will pick up an know.

Have you looked for any of the dog on APBT online pedigree?
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

greyline is a good kennel! i have greyline in my dogs thats the kennel that produced Juan Gotti...their dogs are bully but not over done... my boy has a 100% greyline male and he weighs about 75-80lbs...


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

Msmith1 said:


> greyline is a good kennel! i have greyline in my dogs thats the kennel that produced Juan Gotti...their dogs are bully but not over done... my boy has a 100% greyline male and he weighs about 75-80lbs...


It was already mention and not over done most are and what you think gotti was normal?


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

*Hey!!!*

Well, first if you know the Notorious Juan Gotti then you should know Tony's Showtime aka Gray Line's Showtime is his granddam. And the founder of greyline if I'm correct is Mr Dela Cruz and Tony Moore. So Tony, Cruz and Grey line are from the same kennel. Not sure about the Daisy Duke tho. I do know of a famous one, but I am not sure if that's her. Anyways, the topside is pretty much stacked in the 3rd and 4th generation!!! Looks to me she's 25% Gray Line and 75% scatterbred! She must def be a Beauty BULLY!!!! Take good car of her!


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

CaSk said:


> *I have heard of dela cruz its common in some bully dog's also if that is the right gray line thats a big kennel that was involved with juan gotti type dogs but i don't know nothing about bully blood our staff blood.*
> _After looking more at the pedigree i notice tony's showdown which i would believe is the breeder tony moore who owns greyline kennels/blue star kennels and his older brother owns gray line kennels. They where the original people that owned juan gotti there also the creators of the greyline bloodline. Those are probably some of there older dogs. They breed nothing but bullys. Thats all i know _


YEA... Gotti was purchased by Richard Barajas and his sire was "grEylines" Raider II and dam was "grAy lines" Calle Love Blue Good.?? I think that's the names, but sure of the kennel names. Ppl nowadays just consider Grayline and Greyline to be the same bloodline because they are always crossed with one another.


----------



## DILLEMMA (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks everyone for the replies. i know a great deal about these lines and the dogs they produce. i was more concerned with what pro breeders thought of the crossing. now, the the top half is awesome. ifyou research thesedogs, you'll find that none of those dogs were beefed up by selective breeding so much. they were, dont get me wrong, but it was before that gotti crap. those dogs are way too much likebulldogs, not pits. i dont like gotti lines. as far as the bottom half, those dogs are scatter bred very well , and by excellent breeders. if you can research them, which is hard to do, youll find that those are the underground dogmen of florida. the people in the know down here know all about vetzels and pure power.j. vetzel is an excellent dogman so im sure he crossbred for a great reason. anyway, ive been around for the last 3 generations of this mix and it is awesome! i was mainly wondering what some of the pros thought of this. im going to continue to breed this genepool expecting excellent results. i like the greyline colors like the silverish blue brindles and light red brindles. but, vetzels and pure power are the real game dog lines. basically im trying to put a little color in an excellent line without destroying too much.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

DILLEMMA said:


> those dogs are scatter bred very well , and by excellent breeders. .


scatterbred is not a good term,it means illogical,crazy unplaned breeding of unrelated lines that carry similar charictaristics[sp]


DILLEMMA said:


> vetzel is an excellent dogman so im sure he crossbred for a great reason..


hes a great dog man,weres his working titles,and why exactly did he crossbreed?


DILLEMMA said:


> anyway. i like the greyline colors like the silverish blue brindles and light red brindles. but, vetzels and pure power are the real game dog lines. basically im trying to put a little color in an excellent line without destroying too much.


um,ya,breeding for color is a great way to destroy a line of dogs,mixing bully with game,its done,the lines been destroyed forever...how about posting up some ped's of these pure power and vetzel dogs,havent heard much about them,thanx........


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

The words "pure power" and "real game dog" kind of strike me as odd. But at the same time it's also like a broken record, lol. I don't know, it just caught my eye. I guess I'll resort to Google.


----------



## johnsontofk (Apr 5, 2008)

*Cane?*

not trying to hijack the thread, sent ya a pm over


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

i believe valdez and dela cruz are breeders of red nose dogs,could be wrong though...


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

CaSk said:


> It was already mention and not over done most are and what you think gotti was normal?


Juan Gotti wasn't really that big have you seen him in person because dogs look bigger in pictures then they really are in person! I have seen him before when I went over to Cali on vacation.... Greyline dogs aren't over done unless they are mixed with another bloodlines... Have you ever saw a 100% greyline dog!?!?! They look good no huge heads not short ass hell they look correct to me...


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

cane76 said:


> i believe valdez and dela cruz are breeders of red nose dogs,could be wrong though...


dela cruz has reds but they have blues also....


----------

